# Fashion brand : CARRERA



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

I bought this CARRERA a few weeks ago 









I recently discovered that CARRERA is a clothes/accessories brand :-d
http://www.carreraworld.com/main.php?contenuto=c_home&id_menu=13

I now have THREE models from their _Sprint_ line :roll:










I first bought the stainless steel on bracelet, the two others on a promotional sale for less than €50 :-d just couldn't resist, I really liked the first one


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2009)

Hey Reno, those watches were worth every cent, I would love to be able to get such a good deal on watches like that where I live.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

watchseekirl said:


> Hey Reno, those watches were worth every cent, I would love to be able to get such a good deal on watches like that where I live.


Thanks W 

They're really nice. The two on leather bands were purchased during a "flash" promo sale (it lasted less than 20 minutes), I couldn't believe how cheap they were  (< 50€, for a 129€ retail price)

Honestly, it's really rare to see such bargains, here in France.


----------



## Beau8 (May 24, 2008)

> They're really nice. The two on leather bands were purchased during a "flash" promo sale (it lasted less than 20 minutes), I couldn't believe how cheap they were  (< 50€, for a 129€ retail price)
> 
> Honestly, it's really rare to see such bargains, here in France.


Congrats~I wished I could have bought a couple of Yema watches at CDG in '03. ;-)


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Beau8 said:


> Congrats~I wished I could have bought a couple of Yema watches at CDG in '03. ;-)


I hear you ;-)

Never pass an opportunity ;-)


----------

